# Shift Light



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey yo what's up!? I have an 06 goat and know all about the 1 to 4 skip shift. can't say i like it much but hey...i am interested in learning how to activate the actual "shift light"...i've seen a few pics of some on the net that have that feature but how do i get mine to work??? if anyone has done it or knows how to...please let me know. post it up or shoot me an e-mail. thanks y'all...peace


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Remember reading something about this; I think it required a re-program of something in the dash. I didn't see anything on a search here, but you may try LS1 GTO forum- - 

Funny, I had a Grand Am that had that feature, years ago. GM got slammed by some major car rags about "telling" people when to shift. Now people want it. 

You can buy the "skip shift eliminator" that gets rid of the 1:4 shift.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

www.gtoshiftlight.com


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

one of the best mods you can get:cheers


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks for the site. it didnt give me much info about how you go about getting this progamming dealio done...i take it you have used this programmer? if you can throw some info about it this way.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

You have to send your cluster to him to get it programed. I haven't got around to it yet b/c it's my daily driver.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

oh wow you can get your info screen to act as a shift light!? that's awesome!


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

that's what i was thinking too...that you had to send it in. that sucks because mine is my daily driver too. do you think that would be something that the dealership would be able to handle?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I doubt it. Or at least I've never heard of them doing it, b/c I'd be the first in line.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmm..will the car startup without the cluster being in the dash?. I can just cruise along and not pass the slow moving cars for a week while i'm without the cluster.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I could see that now:lol: 
And I would like to thank you. I took your advice and used Lexol, Meguiras, and Invisible glass. They ALL worked much better than what I was using. So, thanks:cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> Hmm..will the car startup without the cluster being in the dash?. I can just cruise along and not pass the slow moving cars for a week while i'm without the cluster.


Sure will! I have customers do that ALL the time


----------



## novacoke (Mar 11, 2006)

I wonder why they never activated this light from the factory? I figure it was either laziness or because they couldn't quit arguing about which shift point would piss off the least amount of customers...


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Yeah, I could see that now:lol:
> And I would like to thank you. I took your advice and used Lexol, Meguiras, and Invisible glass. They ALL worked much better than what I was using. So, thanks:cheers


You're welcome. Keeping the Goat clean has become a weekend chore that I love.


----------

